# Navarre offshore flounder massacre



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Went out with my neighbor yesterday in the cold weather and 1-3+ seas to put a hurtin on some Navarre flounder - the title of this post was the PLAN. Fished for about 5 hours and when it was all said and done we each caught and released one red snapper and that was it. Pretty dead out there yesterday.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Man it looked sporty out there yesterday for sure! I was turning onto the bridge yesterday as you were coming off, gave you a good honk but not sure if ya saw me.

I hope to put a hurting on the flatties tomorrow, been almost a month since Ive sat in plastic.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

It was horrible going East from Pensacola pass Sat AM 3 to 4 ft close together at noon it was coming down a little. Many boats out.


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Yeah. The weatherman definitely got it wrong. There were some sets of good size waves out there. I never felt too uncomfortable out ont he water.

It was slightly dicey, bringing it in to the beach. Both I and my neighbor sheared our rudder pins. I had unlocked the rudder and usually pull the rudder about 20-30 feet from the shore, but got hit with a good size wave right as I hit that zone and was too busy trying to keep it together to reach down and pull the rudder up cord. My neighbor came in about 5 minutes after me and had the same issue.

But we both stayed dry, so thats something.
- Fishedad1


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Ron, just a tip, I never would cleat my rudder rope. If you have a sailing rudder (you should if you dont) a wave can hit it just right and pop the pin if its cleated. Ive had it happen a few times and its not a repair thats easily done on the water. If its calm its fine but if it starts to get dicey Id uncleat it if I were you.


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks for the tip JD. Never considered that.


----------



## Northernhunter (Sep 28, 2014)

I have to get back out there. I have only run the yak out once in the heavy surf. Went out to mark fish to see where they were. Picked up a new to me kayak and haven't even fished it yet. You want to get back out and looking for someone to fish with give me a shout. I am am itching to get out now!


----------

